# You know you're a herper when...



## BredliFreak (Aug 16, 2015)

Recreating the classic threads: Part 2:

...When no-one knows what the hell you mean by "Amazing DIY WA Marm enclosure"
...When every tub you see is a rack, every part of your house you can convert into an enclosure in your head and every rock, log and bloomin' thing in the bush is a potential reptile hotspot
...You despise winter because you can't herp
...You get your second reptile (a python) and then you start fantasising and nagging your mum and dad for an ackie or breeding pair of thickies.
...Your only sanctuary is APS and your reptile room
...You dream of moving to NSW or America just for the number of species you can keep and expos they hold
... you want to constantly move state to keep up with the reptile fashions (Because every state is different)
...You nag your parents to go herping or you say "Can I just lift this one rock?" about a million times (My folks are considering Central Aus this coming spring )

A few of many more to come, add your own please!

Bredli


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 17, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> ...You dream of moving to NSW or America just for the number of species you can keep and expos they hold



Definitely feeling this one. The West Australian species list feels so restrictive at times! 

You know you're a herp-lover when you and your friends go to a fancy restaurant and every ten minutes you keep going outside to catch the moths flying around the lights. Even worse, your friends find out you have a container hidden away in your bag just in case when you're in town or visiting a friend's house you might find some nice tasty bugs. I really hate finding good bugs and not having a container to put them in. So, you know, just in case . . .


----------



## Tinky (Aug 19, 2015)

When you get a splinter, but the only tweezers that you own are 6 inches long.


----------



## twistedFrog (Aug 19, 2015)

*When you.....*

When you wonder if your neighbour would miss their pet chicken, coz your Diamond needed a free feed
When you spend hours everyday on aussiepythons.com/forums
When you check gumtree daily for free furniture you could potentially convert to a custom Encl.

Those came to mind cool thread idea


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 3, 2015)

When you hate cabbage, but you grow it anyway so you can harvest Cabbage White caterpillars as tasty treats for your lizards.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 3, 2015)

When you drive past the kerbside council pickup and think about potential conversions 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 3, 2015)

When you go out in to the field to look for reptiles......
There is no other classification of the word "herper".


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 3, 2015)

Addicted to reptiles?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 3, 2015)

Very good!

...When you fill a rubber snake with c4 and put it on the side of the road
...When the only things you hate more than mites are rednecks
...When girls feel akward when you say "check out me stimmie!"

Keep up the good work!
[MENTION=41859]twistedFrog[/MENTION] not my idea, thankyou though!

Bredli


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 3, 2015)

When your happy to go into a jewelry store with your missus just so you can ogle the display cabinets.


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2015)

HiramAbiff said:


> When you go out in to the field to look for reptiles......
> There is no other classification of the word "herper".



Tick.


----------



## twistedFrog (Nov 5, 2015)

I know this one, just picked up a cake display counter from kerbside Full glass front full doors on back with locks, now got some work ahead of me. I will upload a DIY thread with all the pics soon. It is a massive unit, 2100 x 2100 x 700 it is going to be Epic. Still undecided as to if I will make it a twin arboreal set-up or potentially a triple terestrial or even just one massive Diamond enclosure, with plenty of room to put in a lot of climbing structure etc. Gotta keep go bush and find some great branches etc.


pinefamily said:


> When you drive past the kerbside council pickup and think about potential conversions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow, thats a lot of cakes. [MENTION=41859]twistedFrog[/MENTION]


----------



## james066 (Nov 5, 2015)

...When you fall asleep to the sounds of crickets chirping at night


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 5, 2015)

james066 said:


> ...When you fall asleep to the sounds of crickets chirping at night


Oh yes.......


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 5, 2015)

[MENTION=41859]twistedFrog[/MENTION] sounds cool!
[MENTION=28719]mad_at_arms[/MENTION] Yeah I eye those display cabinets all the time, I swear I can see little Levis moving around in there lol.


----------



## kittybelle (Nov 9, 2015)

- when no one understands what you're talking about when you say things like "substrate" or "gravid".

- when getting pooped on no longer surprises you. 

- when you spend more on your reptiles per week than you do on yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 11, 2015)

-when you no more about your 7 reptile pets then you do your 7 closest friends


----------

